
Is it really healthier to live in the countryside? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180531-where-are-the-worlds-healthiest-places-to-live
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Takeaway: In India it is not really healthier to live in the countryside.

